
Sex robots may cause psychological damage - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-51330261
======
Fjolsvith
Are they worried about the AI or the robots? Because there are lots of rape
fantasy hentai/manga games out there already that allow people to engage in
that pattern of thinking.

Seems to me that a person won't buy a rape 'bot unless they already are turned
on by it.

